# Recommend quality safety glasses?



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

(Existing threads on this topic seem to be several years old. So here's a new one.)

My safety glasses are terribly scratched, to the point of being unusable. And when I wear a dust mask, the glasses fog terribly despite the mask's best attempt at redirecting my respiration downward.

I do not wear prescription glasses.

Can anyone recommend quality safety glasses, resistant to both scratching and fog? 
Has anyone tried "goggles" like this recently? https://smile.amazon.com/DEWALT-DPG82-11-Concealer-Anti-Fog-Safety/dp/B01A12J3GI/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1523576648&sr=8-13&keywords=safety+glasses

Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I use 3M safety readers. They are comfortable and do not fog up when wearing a 3M respirator.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

I use the fast cap safety glasses, I get them with the bifocals. They don't last forever but they are around 10.00.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm sure those goggles would work great. I found these on Amazon that are comfortable and cheap, and they don't interfere with a dust mask. They fit me nicely, but might not fit every face.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AEXKR4C/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I usually just buy cheap and replace when they get too scratched. You can try using an anti-fog spray or lens cleaning wipes designed for glasses.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

I like the Elvex safety glasses
https://www.safetyglassesusa.com/bf73.html


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

I have the Dewalt goggles. They fit comfortably over prescription glasses, and don't fog too badly unless I'm working outside and it's hot. They seem to be pretty scratch resistant, but I park them hanging from the strap so other than blowing dust off the lens never really gets touched.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

+1 for Elvex. I like these they fit over my glasses.


----------



## Klondikecraftsman (Apr 4, 2018)

If you don't wear glasses and aren't in need of magnifying lenses then go with a good pair of 3M anti fog. Here is the kicker though, the anti fog is built into the lenses now. If you use anti for wipes or sprays to clean them you actually remove the factory anti fog. So buy yourself a good microfibre cleaning cloth and keep it clean. Don't use anything on them but water.


----------



## Klondikecraftsman (Apr 4, 2018)

Side note to the fogging from the respirator, if you are getting fog on your glasses chances are your respitrator is either not sized properly or not worn properly. Many people kink the nose piece too sharply right off making a triangles gap on top of the nose. Bend the metal strip farther down your nose and it will be better. Another help with dust masks is to buy ones with the exhalation valve, much better control of where your warm air goes with those. Also remember that facial hair is no good when wearing respirators. I know I've banged this drum before, it is what I do for a living so I see a lot of bad practices. PS I do not work for 3M or any manufacturer.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

3M does sell readers


----------

